# Star Trek RP?



## JZLobo (Aug 13, 2021)

Just for kicks I recently got someone to draw a Star Trek AU of one of my OCs and now I've kinda got an itch to give that a try in an RP. If anyone's got a Star Trek OC, hit me up and we can discuss setting and plot.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 13, 2021)

Oh, he looks nice!  Does he side with the Federation or the Klingons?


----------



## JZLobo (Aug 13, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> Oh, he looks nice!  Does he side with the Federation or the Klingons?


He's wearing a Starfleet uniform, so...


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 13, 2021)

JZLobo said:


> He's wearing a Starfleet uniform, so...


Didn't see that, since my phone doesn't like Twitter.  I actually made a Star Trek version of Tyll'a as well!  I have a picture of him in the captains chair here.


----------



## JZLobo (Aug 14, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> Didn't see that, since my phone doesn't like Twitter.  I actually made a Star Trek version of Tyll'a as well!  I have a picture of him in the captains chair here.


Nice. I haven't logged into STO in a month or so but I have a Caitian captain on there as well.


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 14, 2021)

I would definitely be interested in something!


----------



## JZLobo (Aug 16, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> I would definitely be interested in something!


Shoot me a DM with your Discord name and we'll discuss something.


----------



## JZLobo (Aug 20, 2021)

Still looking.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 20, 2021)

I may have a character I can adapt for a Star Trek inspired RP, hmu if your interested.


----------

